# TV-Ausgang bei Gericom Laptop mit Trident-Grafikkarte



## t0ny (25. Dezember 2003)

Seit gegrüßt!
Mein Vater hat einen Gericom-Laptop. Früher hatte er Windows ME drauf. Da konnte er ganz einfach bei 'Anzeige' zwischen Monitor und Fernseher wählen. Da diese Auswahl seit Win XP nicht mehr vorhanden ist, würde ich gerne wissen, wie man über Video-Ausgang an dem Laptop (mit einer Trident Cyberblade i1 Grafikkarte) ein Bild auf dem heimischen Fernseher bekommt! Sämtliche wenige Foreneinträge (weltweit) brachten mich nicht weiter. TV-Tools unterstützen leider nur GeForce oder Ati-Karten.
Würde mich über Antworten freuen, die sie sonst nicht die DVD angucken können, die ich ihnen geschenkt habe.


----------



## chibisuke (25. Dezember 2003)

Danke, gericom hab ich schon hinter mit. Das ist ein fall so man sagt, 1x und nie wieder.


Nun das ist ein bischen ein problem....

Um es klar zu sagen, wenn du nich im internet oder auf den beiliegenden CDs n tool findest das passt, (guck mal bei den originaltreibern), dann siehts düster aus.


----------



## t0ny (26. Dezember 2003)

Mich wunderts nur, dass es bei ME geht und bei XP nicht (keine Treiber für die Karte?!), obwohl die aktuellsten Treiber für die Karte bei 2001 liegen  .


----------

